# Vignoni посмотрите



## ugly (17 Окт 2020)

Добрый день, коллеги.
Присматриваюсь на предмет покупки.



На вид - горка не родная, хотя это не критично, если сделано нормально, просто кривовато выглядит...


----------



## ugly (21 Окт 2020)

Купил таки сыну этот инструмент.
По первому впечатлению - звук очень детализирован: ошибки, что на Супите были слышны, но не критично, на этом прямо-таки выпячиваются, кричат. Профессиональный инструмент подразумевает соответствующий уровень мастерства у исполнителя...


----------



## acco (21 Окт 2020)

Мое субъективное мнение. Vignoni = Opel.
Очень средний класс. Даже Супита хорошая на много лучше звучит.


----------



## vev (21 Окт 2020)

acco, 

Не... Они просто нестабильны. Есть очень интересные, а есть посредственные... Не Ламборджини, конечно же, но вполне себе ничего


----------



## ugly (21 Окт 2020)

acco написал(а):


> Даже Супита хорошая на много лучше звучит.


За правую руку не скажу, а вот левый полукорпус у этого Виньони раза в полтора больше, чем у Супиты. И хоть Супита переделанная в готово-выборную, и бас мощнее родного, Виньони по басу кроет Супиту как бык овцу просто за счёт размеров планок (Artigiana, кстати) и резонаторов.


----------



## acco (22 Окт 2020)

ugly, ну про выборную Супиту я промолчу. Там же обычно просто Рубин всунут.
Правая сторона Супит мне очень нравится, особенно звучание кларнета. Если я не ошибаюсь, то были партии с итальянскими голосами.
У друга Виньени, так чуток нажал и ответа нету вообще.
Но vev прав, Виньени всякие бывают.

У нас в музыкалку купили 3 новых Pigini на 96. По звучанию сказал бы среднечек. Так одна педагог сказала, что Waltmeister лучше звучит. Дал и я инструмент своей очень хорошей ученице....и та даже после 3-4 урока не могла сыграть не чего нормально. Все потому, что голоса чувствительны и нужно вести звук, управлять им, а не абы как тянуть мех. Да и механика суперская а не дрова. Дал ей домой инструмент, поиграла она на нем летом и все ок.

ugly, я не внимательно прочел пост. Тут 99% что Ваш сын не привык к инструменту, не понял его.


----------



## ugly (22 Окт 2020)

acco написал(а):


> Там же обычно просто Рубин всунут.


В моей что-то самобытное, не Рубин.


acco написал(а):


> Тут 99% что Ваш сын не привык к инструменту, не понял его.


Это конечно, всего третий день.


----------



## acco (22 Окт 2020)

Был конкурс в Вильнюсе, в зале муз. академии и выиграл поляк с Bugari. Звук шикарный инструмента. После, этот поляк продал инструмент однокурснику и тот поиграв несколько месяцев приехал с концертом, в тот же зал, и звук ужасный.... просто не звучал инструмент.


----------



## ugly (22 Окт 2020)

Так мастерство - это не кнопки тыкать.  Особо великие пианисты с собой рояль возят, и настройщика.
Нам проще, инструмент с собой, но залы разные...


----------



## acco (22 Окт 2020)

ugly, там смысл в том, что оба супер музыканта и зал тот же был.


----------



## ugly (22 Окт 2020)

Ну мало ли. Не понял инструмент, не понял зал, погода особо сырая стояла... Да масса причин может быть.


----------



## Сергей Иванов (28 Окт 2020)

ugly написал(а):


> Купил таки сыну этот инструмент.
> По первому впечатлению - звук очень детализирован: ошибки, что на Супите были слышны, но не критично, на этом прямо-таки выпячиваются, кричат. Профессиональный инструмент подразумевает соответствующий уровень мастерства у исполнителя...


Сколько за него отдали если не секрет?


----------



## ugly (29 Окт 2020)

Сергей Иванов написал(а):


> Сколько за него отдали если не секрет?


Ответил в личку.


----------

